# alguien tiene circuito y pcb para transmisor FM con mrf 238



## darioscruz (Abr 15, 2012)

Tengo un mrf 238 guardado hace años y quiero hacer un transmisor FM mas el exitador de 5 w para mover el transistor.

Habra algo conocido, probado y en funcionamiento que me puedan recomendar ,estuve mirando el de Pablin pero lei por ahi que no funcionan muchas cosas que tiene publicado.

Desde ya muchas gracias y acepto recomendaciones y consejos de todos debido a que soy nuevo en el tema Saludos,


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola amigo, aqui te dejo un lineal exitador de 5 watts con un 2sc1971 que se exita con 1 watt, y la siguiente etapa de 30 watts con un MRF238, espero te sirva, los dos circuitos estan testeados, y probados, varias veces construidos. 
 Saludos Em4zzz


----------



## darioscruz (Abr 19, 2012)

Muy buen material te agradesco y apenas comience la construccion prometo colocar fotos.
Por otro lado soy turista asiduo de de Entre Rios, hermosa Provincia, Buena Gente.
De nuevo muchismas gracias.


----------



## darioscruz (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola : 
       Que tal, como dije anteriormente soy nuevo en esta tema y necesito una mano con una duda que tengo relacionada con el disipador queria saber si el transistor (que es un MRF 238) posteriormente luego de soldarlo en la placa va *apoyado o aisaldo electricamente?* contra el disipador de calor.
Y, si a su vez al montarlo contra el gabinete metalico este tendria que estar a masa tambien ( en este caso pregunto por el disipador?. 
Gracias de nuevo!!!!!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola darioscruz,como estas el Transistor Mrf 238 se atornilla directamente al disipador ,es conveniente agragar un poco de grasa siliconada para mejorar la transferencia de calor del cuerpo del Tr hacia el disipador y no hay inconveniente en ponerlo a masa.

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (May 2, 2012)

Hola amigo, mira, dentro de la carpeta hay unas fotos del lineal para que te guies cuales son los componentes que lleva, las 2 R que lleva ese lineal son de 47 ohms de 2 watts para arriba, no tienen que ser de alambre, sino de carbon, resistencias comunes, y las alambres, creo que eran 1.2 mm y 1mm
, trata de mirar, investigar, conversion de medidas amigo, tampoco podes esperar todo del cielo jeje, no quiero ofender, pero la verdad que no puedo ver archivos doc, y se me complica ayudarte. Cualquier duda aqui estamos para compartir, suerte con ese lineal.

Em4zzz


----------



## mark7612 (May 2, 2012)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola amigo, mira, dentro de la carpeta hay unas fotos del lineal para que te guies cuales son los componentes que lleva, las 2 R que lleva ese lineal son de 47 ohms de 2 watts para arriba, no tienen que ser de alambre, sino de carbon, resistencias comunes, y las alambres, creo que eran 1.2 mm y 1mm
> , trata de mirar, investigar, conversion de medidas amigo, tampoco podes esperar todo del cielo jeje, no quiero ofender, pero la verdad que no puedo ver archivos doc, y se me complica ayudarte. Cualquier duda aqui estamos para compartir, suerte con ese lineal.
> 
> Em4zzz


Amigo Este Diagrama de 2N6083 lo puedo Usar con un 2N6082 o cual seria la diagrama gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Em4zzz (May 2, 2012)

mark7612 dijo:


> Amigo Este Diagrama de 2N6083 lo puedo Usar con un 2N6082 o cual seria la diagrama gracias por la respuesta



Si amigo funciona de la misma manera. Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2012)

Hola, yo armé hace poco este mismo lineal con el mrf238 y funciona perfectamente. Lo estoy alimentando con poco más de 12v (menos de 13v) y tira casi 40w. Respecto a las resistencias que van en la base del 238, yo usé cuatro de 100 r en paralelo debido a que no tenía valores más adecuados en ese momento. La única modificación que debí hacer es a L1 ya que con una vuelta no me funcionó.





Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola amigo, mira, dentro de la carpeta hay unas fotos del lineal para que te guies cuales son los componentes que lleva, las 2 R que lleva ese lineal son de 47 ohms de 2 watts para arriba, no tienen que ser de alambre, sino de carbon, resistencias comunes, y las alambres, creo que eran 1.2 mm y 1mm
> , trata de mirar, investigar, conversion de medidas amigo, tampoco podes esperar todo del cielo jeje, no quiero ofender, pero la verdad que no puedo ver archivos doc, y se me complica ayudarte. Cualquier duda aqui estamos para compartir, suerte con ese lineal.
> 
> Em4zzz


 
De donde recuperé el transistor, en la base sólo tenía una resistencia de 4,7 r x 1/4w con una ferrita en un terminal y un choque paralelo.


----------



## Em4zzz (May 2, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, yo armé hace poco este mismo lineal con el mrf238 y funciona perfectamente. Lo estoy alimentando con poco más de 12v (menos de 13v) y tira casi 40w. Respecto a las resistencias que van en la base del 238, yo usé cuatro de 100 r en paralelo debido a que no tenía valores más adecuados en ese momento. La única modificación que debí hacer es a L1 ya que con una vuelta no me funcionó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se amigo, yo solo estoy explicando como va armado el lineal que postie


----------



## lacers (Jul 31, 2012)

hola gente del foro, darioscruz ¿lo armaste al lineal?


----------



## darioscruz (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola que tal ,si lo arme, tal cual el plano y tengo poca potencia de salida solo 15 watts exitando el transmisor con 5 wats .Probe retocando las bobinas, tengo la antena bien calibrada y el problema no es el ROE. La verdad me tiene desconcertado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2012)

Con qué tensión y corriente estás alimentando el 238?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2012)

Lo mismo que se comenta aquí, se trata en este otro tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-lineal-45w-88-108mhz-11079/


----------

